# [SOLVED] Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on



## grafter1947 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a toshiba satellite laptop using xp professional was running ok last night. Shut down laptop and left on charge, battery showing fully charged, tried to start up this morning no joy, nothing happens! on/off button does not light up or screen no sign of life, any ideas what is wrong? or what to do? help needed please!!!


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on*

Try turning on the laptop with only the AC adapter plugged in to it and take off the battery. If this does not work, try putting the battery back and unplugged and AC Adapter.

If both of them do not work, I recommend opening up your laptop and re-seat the memory and hard-drive. If you are not confident on how to open up your computer check out the manufacturer's website and see if they have documents on how to open the laptop.

Do you have warranty on the laptop?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on*

do a reset... remove battery and AC, press power ON button for 30secs to 1min. leave for 1 min. reattach battery and AC then power ON as normal.


----------



## grafter1947 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on*

Thanks computer doctor and fixmypc laptop working again all seeems well!!! thanks again for yor help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on*

its good that you finally resolved it.. by any chance you can share with us the steps on how you were able to get it up and running again?


----------



## grafter1947 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop will not switch on*



TriggerFinger said:


> its good that you finally resolved it.. by any chance you can share with us the steps on how you were able to get it up and running again?


Hi, Was told to try remove battery then plug in AC adaptor, then swich on laptop, this worked for me! then inserted battery and continued as normal, hope this is of help!!!!!


----------



## Shinedown (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a vista and the reset option worked for me. Had the same problem this morning and it nearly gave me a heart-attach. Thanx TriggerFinger.


----------



## Kyles8323 (May 24, 2010)

I have vista same thing happened this morning to me followed steps above and it let me on thank you so much. Now if only I could fix my runtime error I would be happy.


----------

